# Performance Frage



## Genya (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo ich wollte meiner Frau und mir vlt Rift kaufen nur habe ich folgendes Problem
es wäre zwar Geld für das Spiel aber nicht für neue Hardware da.
Wird Rift bei Ihr bzw bei mir laufen und das gut?

Mein System
Q6600 4x2,4Ghz
4GB RAM
4850HD
Windows 7 64-bit


Ihr System
Intel Core 2 Duo 2x2,8 Ghz
2GB RAM
9500GT
Windows Vista 32-bit


Die Sache ist ich würde schon auf guter Grafik spielen sie wird aber sowas wie Schatten zb ausschalten das mag sie nicht^^
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## JonnyBee (25. Februar 2011)

die Anforderungen von Rift sind ja ziemlich klein. Der erste Pc reicht auf jeden fall locker und der kleinere muss man halt Probieren aber normalerweise sollte es gut laufen. Ansonsten halt nen paar Euro in Ram und  Graka stecken
ich hab zb die ati 5700 und 4Gb ram und die läuft super flüssig auf Max Details bei ähnlicher Cpu . Die kost neu knapp nen Hunni oder bei Ebay gebraucht um die 50.60&#8364;


----------



## orkman (25. Februar 2011)

komischerweise habe ich gerade mit ein paar leuten darueber geredet im /1 channel ...
wir sind da ein paar spieler die laut angaben das spiel locker auf max max spielen koennen doch ingame , muss ich die graka auf mittel stellen und renn dennoch mit nur 10 fps rum
frag mich was da das prob is ... hab schon ein bissl rumexperimentiert , ohne erfolg


----------



## Jelly (25. Februar 2011)

Momentan hängt das noch sehr von der hartware ab und wie extrem man an den reglern spielt ansich kann mans mit den mindest anforderungen spielen wenn man nicht gerade mit 400 leuten auf einem fleck steht


----------



## mumit (25. Februar 2011)

Mein System
Q6600 4x2,4Ghz
4GB RAM
4850HD
Windows 7 64-bit

Für das system nee bessere grafikarte. http://www.nvidia.de/object/geforce_8400_de.html ist relativ billig  50 euro cirka

Ihr System
Intel Core 2 Duo 2x2,8 Ghz
2GB RAM
9500GT
Windows Vista 32-bit

2gb Ram mehr.


----------



## Misuma (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hab absolut ausreichende hardware um rift auf ultra spielen zu können mit locker 60 fps plus denke ich. Aber eben beim rift farmen mit kollegen hab ich gemerkt das egal was ich stelle und drehe 
ich immer um die 25 fps habe. In rift kämpfen mit 10 leuten plus 10 fps wenns hoch kommt.. absolut zum kotzen. Keine veränderung bringt irgendwas ausser schaten aus kommen so 10 fps bei rum.
naja eben wurde ein patch aufgespielt mal schauen obs besser is.

Und der bekannte trick die filterung im treiber zu forcen und im spiel zu deaktivieren bringt bei mir auch nix.


----------



## mumit (25. Februar 2011)

hmm ich weiss echt nicht wass ihr alle habt habe durchgehen  20-60 fps  naja ok habe schatten aus aber auch nur deswegen weil meiner meinung einfach nur stört.


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2011)

mumit schrieb:


> Für das system nee bessere grafikarte. http://www.nvidia.de...ce_8400_de.html ist relativ billig 50 euro cirka



_Die Karte die du da empfiehlst ist eine Office-Karte und aufjeden Fall nicht schneller als eine HD4850._


----------



## myadictivo (25. Februar 2011)

ich zock mir nem dualcore 2,8ghz, 2gb ram und ner ati 48** in 1280x1024 und hab die regler schon ziemlich weit nach rechts geschoben 
läuft eigentlich ganz gut. nur bei extremen mitspieler aufkommen ists grade mal in die knie gegangen.

und ne ati4850 gegen ne nvidia 8400 zu tauschen ist doch mit verlaub gesacht "schwachsinn".


----------



## Grushdak (25. Februar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die Karte die du da empfiehlst ist eine Office-Karte und aufjeden Fall nicht schneller als eine HD4850._


Oh ja, laut einer Liste von Grafikkarten (rein leistungsbezogen) liegen Welten zwischen den beiden Karten.
Die HD 4850 liegt auf Platz 22 und die Geforce 8400 GS auf Platz 98. 

*wenn ich dem Glauben schenken darf*

greetz


----------



## Lari (25. Februar 2011)

Nie unter 15 FPS bei Rift-Events oder Invasionen. Aber auch nicht über 50 FPS bei normalem Gameplay.
Aber lieber keine 100 FPS, die ich nicht brauch als 3 - 4 FPS bei Rissen, die mich nerven würden


----------



## Wellnice (25. Februar 2011)

Misuma schrieb:


> Ich hab absolut ausreichende hardware um rift auf ultra spielen zu können mit locker 60 fps plus denke ich. Aber eben beim rift farmen mit kollegen hab ich gemerkt das egal was ich stelle und drehe
> ich immer um die 25 fps habe. In rift kämpfen mit 10 leuten plus 10 fps wenns hoch kommt.. absolut zum kotzen. Keine veränderung bringt irgendwas ausser schaten aus kommen so 10 fps bei rum.
> naja eben wurde ein patch aufgespielt mal schauen obs besser is.
> 
> Und der bekannte trick die filterung im treiber zu forcen und im spiel zu deaktivieren bringt bei mir auch nix.



Na dann hast du eben nicht absolut ausreichende Hardware =)))

Und manche die sagen, Rift ist nicht hardwarehungrig...das ist totaler Bullshit. Das ist mit das anspruchsvollste MMO das ich kenne.

Mein System:

q9450 2,66ghz @3,40 ghz
8 GB Ram
GTX 470

und kann alles grade mal auf High flüssig spielen (konstant egal wo mindestens 30fps, in der Pampa 50fps+)


Um hier alle Regler auf Ultra oder darüber hinaus schieben zu können, brauch man schon sowas hier (System von nem Kumpel)

i7-2600k @5,0ghz
8GB Ram
GTX 580

dann läuft Rift auch im größten Gemetzel mit 70fps.

Und das ist weit von dem entfernt was Trion als "empfohlen" angiebt. Wir haben das ausgiebig getestet, Rift profitiert enorm von sehr hohem mhz Taktraten. mit 2,x Ghz brauch man gar nicht erst dran denken, den Regler auf Ultra zu stellen.


----------



## ZarDocKs (25. Februar 2011)

ist doch Quatsch ich habs nu auf meinen 3 pc getestest und nur auf meinem Laptop musste ich die Grafik auf High runter stellen

PC1:

Core i5 750 auf 3,2 GHZ
12GB Ram
und eine SSD
Graka sind 2 9800 GTX2/SLI

alles auf Ultra und egal was ich mach es läuft konstant bei 60 fps

PC2 

Dualcore E8400 auf 3.0 GHZ
6GB Ram
ein Raid 10 mit 4x 300GB und 7200RPM
und als Graka eine 470 GTX OC

hier auch alles Ultra und nie unter 20 fps was mir vollkommen reicht.


Laptop

Core I5 480m
6GB Ram
und eine normale 7200RPM festplatte
graka eine HD5650 mit 1GB Vram

mit der High einstellung und auch hier lieg bei guten 20-30 FPS auch bei Massenschlachten am Rift.

Betriebsystem ist überall Windows 7 64 Bit Ultimate

Wenns bei euch nicht Flüssigläuft kontrolliert mal was ihr sonst im Hintergrund an habt.


----------



## Allifighter (26. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe auch gar keine probleme mit meinem system läuft alles flüssig und mit guten 80-70 fps 
wenn ich alle regler auf high stelle da ich unter Ultra doch noch etwas mehr rausholen kann mit meinem 
system als das was unter Ultra eingestellt wird.

Intel I5 - 750
Ram 4GB DDR3 OCZ 1333 MHZ 
MB Asrock Deluxe 3
FP WD 320 GB 16MB Cache rpm 7200
Graka EVGA GTS 450 

Betriebsystem Windows 7 64 Bit Ultimate


----------



## Misuma (26. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab so langsam kein dunst mehr was ich machen soll....

Egal was ich wie einstelle die fps verändern sich nie. Ausser wenn ich die schatten deaktiviere kommen mal 5 fps bei rum.
Ich würde rift so gern spielen aber rift events oder pvp mit 10 frames macht einfach keinen spaß.... Ich poste mal mein system

Board 		Asus P5q PRO TURBO
Ram 	Kingston 8 Gb DDR2 1ghz
Graka 	SAPHIRE HD 4890 TOXIC
Cpu 	Intel® Core&#8482;2 Quad Prozessor Q8300 (Boxed, FC-LGA4, Yorkfield)
System 	Win 7 64 bit / 10 mbit dsl / 1 Gb Auslagerungsdatei

Im hintergrund läuft nix ausser gdata security und halt die windows sachen

Treiber alles neu soweit ich weiss // Cpu läuft sogar übertaktet (kann man am board per knopfdruck aktivieren) 

Das komische is echt das ich egal wie ich was einstelle im silberwald z.b. immer 15 fps ca. habe. Dabei ist es egal ob alles auf low ist oder ultra.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

mumit schrieb:


> Mein System
> Q6600 4x2,4Ghz
> 4GB RAM
> 4850HD
> ...



Bitte enthalte dich, wenn du keine Ahnung hast. System 1 hat eine viel bessere Graka, als Sys 2. Sys 1 reicht auf jeden, Sys 2 sehr wahrscheinlich auch, auch wenn eine Graka und mehr Ram hier nicht schaden könnte.



Wellnice schrieb:


> Na dann hast du eben nicht absolut ausreichende Hardware =)))
> 
> Und manche die sagen, Rift ist nicht hardwarehungrig...das ist totaler Bullshit. Das ist mit das anspruchsvollste MMO das ich kenne.
> 
> ...



Absoluter Schwachsinn, zu behaupten, ich bräuchte einen 2600k und dann noch auf 5 Ghz übertaktet, um Rift zu spielen. Auf welchem Planeten wohnst du eigentlich?
Und 8 GB bringen dir nen Scheiß. Ein 32bit Client kann auch unter Win64bit nur 4 GB Ram max. bekommen, in den meisten Fällen sogar nur 2 GB. Und ne GTX580 für Rfit?
Hallo? Ich hab die Beta mit 8800 GTS und GTX260 gespielt. Zweitere hatte überhaupt keine Probleme und auf ersterer lief es auch gut. Also erzähl mal kein solchen Müll hier.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2011)

*duck* wie kann ich mir denn ingame die fps anzeigen lassen


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Für was willst du das überhaupt? Messe es mit deinem Auge. Wenn du kein Ruckeln verspürst, dann ist es flüssig.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2011)

das ist wissenschaftlich


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Achso naja, ich könnte es dir auch nicht sagen. Mag sein, dass diese Anzeige sogar schon immer irgendwo im Bild war und mir nicht aufgefallen ist. Auf sowas achte ich nicht. Für mich ist mein Auge das Maß der Dinge.
Und ich habe es auf beiden Rechnern von mir für flüssig befunden.


----------



## oeten (26. Februar 2011)

Hi, Leute,

Frames kann man sich in der Micro-Menu-Leiste anzeigen lassen, die sich unter dem Chat befindet,
einfach dort auf den kleinen Monitor fahren.

Bei mir läufts meist so mit 20-26 Bildern:

Win7 64bit Ultimate
   AMD Phenom II X4 965
8Gb Ram(4 würden reichen)

Nvidia Gainward GT9600 Golden Sample 1024mb

Hab auch die Schatten an, und den Anisotropen Filterauf 8
Einstellungen hab ich im Großen und Ganzen aus der Beta übernommen und es läuft auf jeden Fall geschmeidiger,
bin aber auch noch ganz am Anfang, mal schauen was passiert, wenn sich ne Rift -Action absoielt.

Wrde die nächsten Tage meine altgediente GT9600 in Rente schicken und gegen eine GTx 570 tauschen,
mal gucken wie es dann läuft.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> *duck* wie kann ich mir denn ingame die fps anzeigen lassen



http://www.chip.de/downloads/FRAPS_13010723.html als externes

rift hat leider keine solche funktion hätten sie von wow oder daoc rühig übernehmen können ansonsten auf das einstellungsmenü schauen das steht noch fps und ping


----------



## SvensØ (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir läuft es trotz guten System bei niedrigen Einstellungen mit 20fps -.-
Da läuft selbst Metro2033 und Crysis mit fast Ultra Einstellungen viel besser.

Sys:

IntelCore i5 430m
4Gb Ram
ATI Mobility Radeon 5730
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2011)

mmos sind keine fps shooter 

ganz andere engine ganz andere einstellungen


----------



## SvensØ (26. Februar 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mmos sind keine fps shooter
> 
> ganz andere engine ganz andere einstellungen



Hab ich auch festgestellt 
Aber passt schon so. Vllt kommt irgendwann ein Patch der die Perfomance noch etwas anhebt, wer weiß..


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

SvensØ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir läuft es trotz guten System bei niedrigen Einstellungen mit 20fps -.-
> Da läuft selbst Metro2033 und Crysis mit fast Ultra Einstellungen viel besser.
> ...



Deine Grafikkarte ist sehr schlecht. Mit einer guten Graka hat das nichts zu tun. Und die CPU, naja nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht wirklich toll. Ist halt ein Notebook.


----------



## SvensØ (26. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Deine Grafikkarte ist sehr schlecht. Mit einer guten Graka hat das nichts zu tun. Und die CPU, naja nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht wirklich toll. Ist halt ein Notebook.



Sehr schlecht?!
Hm..wenn du meinst.
Ich hab bis jetzt andere Erfahrungen gemacht..


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

Naja, jeder hat so seine eigenen Ansprüche. Zwischen der und einer richtigen Gamer-Karte von ATI, wie zum Beispiel einer 6850 liegen Welten. Und letztere ist mit ca. 140 Euro noch die Budget-Karte unter den Gamer-Karten.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Notebook mit einer 5850M und sogar da fand ich die Performance mehr schlecht als recht. Aber wie gesagt, jeder hat seine eigenen Ansprüche. Rein faktisch rangiert eine 5730 ganz unten bei den Karten.
Deswegen ist das "gut", womit du dein System bezeichnet hast im Hinblick auf zocken dann wirklich nur rein subjektiv.


----------



## darksilver1 (26. Februar 2011)

SvensØ schrieb:


> Sehr schlecht?!
> Hm..wenn du meinst.
> Ich hab bis jetzt andere Erfahrungen gemacht..



Tja alles ist relativ. Ich habe auf meinen Notebook ne GT 540M die laut notebookcheck 1 Platz vor ne HD 5730 liegt, also sagen wir mal man darf sie miteinander vergleichen.

Ich habe jetzt nur die Info noch aus der Beta und dort lief Rift mit den Low-Quality Render ganz zufriedenstellend. Besser als ich eigentlich erwartet habe. Schau ich aber zu
 meinen Desktop System mit einer 5850 dann liegen Welten dazwischen. Die Qualität was man noch an Bildverbesserungen bei guter Framerate und höhere Auflösung bekommt
 ist doch schon was ganz anderes.


Also ist das game auf den Notebook spielbar und dabei auch noch ansehnlich, ja ohne weiteres aber es geht noch um einiges besser.......


----------



## Klos1 (26. Februar 2011)

SvensØ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir läuft es trotz guten System bei niedrigen Einstellungen mit 20fps -.-
> Da läuft selbst Metro2033 und Crysis mit fast Ultra Einstellungen viel besser.
> ...



Laut den oben verlinkten Notebook-Check ist Metro übrigens mit mittleren Details mit Ach und Krach noch einigermaßen spielbar. Das du da auch nur im entferntesten ganz hochdrehen kannst, halte ich für sehr unglaubwürdig, da gerade Metro als Spiel bekannt ist, dass auch Desktop-Systeme sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen bringen kann. Und da reden wird von Systemen, die deinem Notebook um Lichtjahre voraus sind. Mit annährend höchsten Einstellungen wirst du da vielleicht noch 15-20 fps haben und das würde ich zum Beispiel als Beleidigung für meine Augen empfinden.


----------



## Fossl (26. Februar 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> rift hat leider keine solche funktion hätten sie von wow oder daoc rühig übernehmen können ansonsten auf das einstellungsmenü schauen das steht noch fps und ping



Nicht wahr.

Wenn man über das "PC" Symbol auf der Symbolleiste mit der Maus fährt sieht man den Ping und die FPS.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2011)

Fossl schrieb:


> Nicht wahr.
> 
> Wenn man über das "PC" Symbol auf der Symbolleiste mit der Maus fährt sieht man den Ping und die FPS.



ich beziehe mich auf eine einblendbare fps anzeige oder ampel funktion


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2011)

werd ich gleich mal gucken was die anzeige so sagt.
wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin scheints rein subjektiv absolut top zu laufen.
allerdings wenn bei riss events dann so gefühlte 243543546445 leute und mobs auf einer stelle stehn, hab ich so daumenkino.

aja.. 14:30 und schon wieder warteschlange. is natürlich auch geil


----------



## myadictivo (27. Februar 2011)

also hab gestern mal ein bißl mit den settings rumgespielt. also ich habe halt nur einen uralten dualcore 2,8, 2gb ram und ne ati 4870.
wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin oder in gruppen bis 5 leute hab ich eigentlich auf grafikeinstellung "hoch" ~25fps. hab auch experimentiert und die settings von hoch
was die schatten/kleinigkeiten etc angeht etwas reduziert. aber einen wirklichen fps boost gabs nicht.

damit könnte ich jetzt ja auch leben, allerdings gehn die fps dann bei rift events und im pvp komplett in den keller. ich spreche hier dann von fps <10.

hab auch mal kurz mit "mittel" einstellungen hantiert. hat im grunde auch nicht viel gebracht, außer das es komplett häßlich aussah und immer noch lahmte.

gibts ne möglichkeit oder ist es seitens der entwickler angedacht, dass man sich "grafik profile" anlegen kann ? das wär echt praktisch wenn man 2-3 speicherprofile hätte.
im pvp ist mir ja ehrlich gesagt komplett latte wie das aussieht, da hätte ich gerne flüssigen spielspass und fürs pve dann wieder die schöne grafik


----------



## PureLoci (1. März 2011)

Also mein System

intel i5 750 @ 2,8 GHz
8 GB DDR3-1600 RAM
AMD Radeon 5850 1GB

Auflösung: 1920x1200

Durchschnittlich bei Ultra im 30er FPS Bereich, High mehr schwankend 30-40 FPS, Medium um die 50 FPS, Low über 60 selten drunter.

Vorallem hohe Spielerzahlen senken die FPS-Rate DEUTLICH. Das war aber schon immer so in MMOs.


----------



## Lari (1. März 2011)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Vorallem hohe Spielerzahlen senken die FPS-Rate DEUTLICH. Das war aber schon immer so in MMOs.



Genau das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
System: Phenom X4 965 BE, 4 x 3,4 Ghz
4 GB Ram
AMD HD 6870

Ultra in FullHD, Anisotropische Filterung 16x, Schatten Hoch: 40 - 50 FPS in normalem Questgebiet.
Gestern im Silberwald Angriff auf die Burg, geschätzt 2 Schlachtzüge oben in der Burg um etwa 20 FPS. Selbst bei noch mehr Leuten nicht wirklich tiefer. Bleibt also spielbar.

Und solang es fast ruckelfrei spielbar bleibt ist für mich die FPS eigentlich uninteressant


----------



## Kruteck (1. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Und solang es fast ruckelfrei spielbar bleibt ist für mich die FPS eigentlich uninteressant




Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Ich hatte in der Beta Phase noch einen Athlon XP 3 Ghz mit 2 GB DDR1 Ram und eine gts 250, da ist das Spiel sehr Bescheiden gelaufen 

Hab die Woche pünklich zum Headstart aufgerüstet mit einem PhenomII X4 955 sowie 4 GB DDR 3 Speicher und hab bei 1920er Auflösung mit allen Details auf max immer so um die 30-40 fps , und muss sagen dass die Frames auch nicht merkbar viel runter gehn wenn sich z.B. ein Rift öffnet und 10 - 15 andere Mitspieler sich auf dem Screen befinden.

Ich finde das Spiel von der Performance her richtig gut programmiert.
Hauptsache es läuft flüssig, die Anzahl der FPS ist irrelevant.

Ich hatte biser noch keinen einzigen Ruckler/Lag.
Pin Probleme gab es auch nicht, und Wartezeiten hatte ich 2 mal so um die 4-5 Minuten.

Alles in Allem find ich die Performance von Rift sehr gelungen.
Daumen hoch!


----------



## Bergerdos (1. März 2011)

Ich finde die System-Bedürfnisse von Rift erstaunlich gering, ich hab wirklich nicht das beste System (2x3000er CPU, 4GB, 9600 GTO Grafik) aber ich kann trotzdem auf Ultra stellen und nichtmal bei Rifts bei denen 50 Spieler beteiligt sind bricht die Framerate ein. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie hoch die ist, aber ich hab ein flüssiges Bild - also mehr als 20 FPS - und damit auf jeden Fall genug.


----------



## PureLoci (1. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> System: Phenom X4 965 BE, 4 x 3,4 Ghz
> 4 GB Ram
> AMD HD 6870
> ...



Ich habe gemerkt das Rift stark unter Memory leaks zu leiden hat. Die FPS ansich ist kein Problem. Allerdings ist nach 1-2 Stunden spielen die Bildrate so voller lags, dass nur ein Neustart des PCs hilft, damit es wieder normal rennt. Das Problem hatte auch AoC, nur dort war es ein Problem mit zu wenig VRAM. Keine Ahnung ob das bei Rift auch so ist.


----------



## Lari (1. März 2011)

Kann ich nicht behaupten, gestern etwa 8 Stunden am Stück gespielt und es hat sich an der Performance nichts geändert.
Auch beim Burg-Angriff 15 - 20 fps.


----------



## Freakypriest (1. März 2011)

Also ich habe auch keinerlei probleme auf Ultra zu spielen mit durchschnittlich 35fps bei groß angriffen ca 25fps. Und das es nach Stunden ruckliger wird höre ich zum ersten mal. Selbst nach 14Stunden am stück keine probleme gehabt. (wollte nie ausloggen wegen warteschlange  )

Mein System:

AMD Phenom 955BE
Gigabyte Board mit 770 chipsatz
4GB DDR2 Ram 1066 (ja ich weis noch ddr2)
GTX460 Palit Sonic Platinum OC


----------



## Lari (1. März 2011)

Freaky, Black Edition Power


----------



## Freakypriest (1. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Freaky, Black Edition Power



Hehe allerdings ist er momentan nichtmal übertaktet, war bis jetzt noch nicht nötig. 

PS: Original Kühler war 1 Stunde drin danach kamen die Nachbarn wegen lärmbelästigung


----------



## Lari (1. März 2011)

Hab direkt Scythe Mugen verschraubt. Der PC ist nun mit der neuen Grafikkarte als Silent einzustufen und mehr als 55°C schafft er auch nicht unter Last 
Also da ist noch Übertaktungs-Potenzial


----------



## Freakypriest (1. März 2011)

Also ich habe noch nie über 47°C geschafft mit dem Noctua NH-C12P SE14.
Musste einen Downblocker nehmen aufgrund des Gehäuses, hat leider seine vor und nachteile.

Vorteil: Ram wird mitgekühlt.

Nachteil: Ram darf nicht zu hoch sein  und der Preis ist einfach ........ .


Graka ist das einzige Problem atm aber höre ich mit dem Headset eh nicht was bei dem Boxed Kühler der fall war.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2011)

habe einen dualcore amd x2 3ghz, 2gb ram und ne 8800 gt 1024 mb

bis jetzt läuft es auf mittleren einstellungen mit deaktivieren schatten und ohne aa und so flüssig ausser wenn 20 bis 40 leute bei rift sind.

was kann man den da updaten ? maximal 400 euro halt


----------



## Lari (1. März 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> habe einen dualcore amd x2 3ghz, 2gb ram und ne 8800 gt 1024 mb
> 
> bis jetzt läuft es auf mittleren einstellungen mit deaktivieren schatten und ohne aa und so flüssig ausser wenn 20 bis 40 leute bei rift sind.
> 
> was kann man den da updaten ? maximal 400 euro halt



Eventuell RAM, Mainboard + CPU. Kommt aufs Netzteil an.
Und wenn du das nächste mal Geld übrig hast Grafikkarte hinterher 

Schau dafür mal im Technik-Teil des Buffed-Forums. Die Jungs helfen gut und gerne.


----------



## Wellnice (1. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn, zu behaupten, ich bräuchte einen 2600k und dann noch auf 5 Ghz übertaktet, um Rift zu spielen. Auf welchem Planeten wohnst du eigentlich?
> Und 8 GB bringen dir nen Scheiß. Ein 32bit Client kann auch unter Win64bit nur 4 GB Ram max. bekommen, in den meisten Fällen sogar nur 2 GB. Und ne GTX580 für Rfit?
> Hallo? Ich hab die Beta mit 8800 GTS und GTX260 gespielt. Zweitere hatte überhaupt keine Probleme und auf ersterer lief es auch gut. Also erzähl mal kein solchen Müll hier.



okay das war falsch formuliert, ich meinte damit nicht, dass man die CPU zwangsweise übertakten muss. Aber bei meiner Aussage, dass man um alle Regler auf Maximum schieben zu können, einen solche Prozessor brauch, dabei bleibe ich.

Ich hab Rift auf verschiedenen Systemen mit Qxxxx Quad Core Prozessoren getestet und die haben durchweg abgekackt auf standard Ultra Details. 20 FPS ist kein flüssiges Spielen und alles darunter schon zehn mal nicht. Die einzigen stabilen FPS Werte die ich bis jetzt bei Freunden an den Rechnern gesehen haben sind Core i5/7 Prozessoren.


----------



## Wellnice (1. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Eventuell RAM, Mainboard + CPU. Kommt aufs Netzteil an.
> Und wenn du das nächste mal Geld übrig hast Grafikkarte hinterher
> 
> Schau dafür mal im Technik-Teil des Buffed-Forums. Die Jungs helfen gut und gerne.



Für 400 Euro bekommst du locker

- Core i5-2600k Sandybridge ~180€
- Mainboard(B3 Revision)    ~ 120€
- guten Ram, 4GB            ~  70€

bist unter 400€ und kannst geschmeidig Rift spielen.


----------



## Lari (1. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> bist unter 400€ und kannst geschmeidig Rift spielen.



Wenn das Netzteil dafür langt. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Und mit einem AMD-System wäre wahrscheinlich sogar ein neues Netzteil noch bezahlbar.
Da spart man am Prozessor schonmal 70 Euro


----------



## Freakypriest (1. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzteil dafür langt. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Und mit einem AMD-System wäre wahrscheinlich sogar ein neues Netzteil noch bezahlbar.
> Da spart man am Prozessor schonmal 70 Euro




Nicht nur das auch Boards für amd sind im "schnitt" günstiger als für Pentium. Intel ist zwar was schönes und würd sich in meinem Rechner gut machen aber von der Preisleistung her, habe ich bislang nicht eingesehen.


aber für 400€ würde ich als beispiel empfehlen:

Phenom X4 955 BE 4x3,2Ghz ca 135€ (oder auch der 965 BE 4x3,4Ghz aufpreis ca 10€)
Board dabei ca 80€ (wenn es nicht das billigste sein soll)
Ram 4GB DDR3 1333 bekommt man auch schon oft für 60€
Bleiben noch gut 120€ für eine GTX460 oder ATI vergleichbarem Modell (kenn mich mit ATI grad nicht so aus)

Vorausgesetzt dein Netzteil passt.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2011)

amd bin ich zufrieden eingentlich nur der kühler könnte kraftvoller sein 

netzteil ist noch neu im dezember geholt als mein altes durchknallte

LC-Power Silent Green 560 Watt

also die grafikarte müsste es schaffen also ? könnte es halt beim ruckeln mehr am ram liegen ?

Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400C4	1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)

den habe ich 2008 2x verbaut wurde mir damals vorgeschlagen


----------



## Lari (1. März 2011)

CPU: AMD 955 BE 114&#8364;
Board: ~80Euro
Ram: <50 Euro für 4GB Dual Channel
Grafikkarte: AMD 6850

Das wär mit 400Euro und einem AMD System drin.

Und bevor Wellnice mit dem "Intel bietet mehr Leistung" kommt: Ja, weiß ich. Kostet aber auch deutlich (50% - 80%) mehr. 

Edit: Kamsi, ist dir bekannt, dass LC-Power Netzteile auch als "China-Böller" bekannt sind?


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2011)

_2GB sind in Ordnung - wobei 4GB schon nicht schlech wären.

Dein Netzteil ist nicht so dolle - LC-Power ist nicht für Qualität bekannt.

Ein anderes Beispiel wäre : 

Phenom II X4 955
ASRock 770 Extreme3
A-Data 4GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 SE
Cougar A 400W

das wären dann : 397,68€

Wobei du dann noch einen gescheiten Kühler holen solltest - wären dann nochmal ~30€ drauf.

Damit solltest du in Rift (und auch sonst) keinerlei Probleme haben._


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2011)

lc power wurde mir als gutes netzteil verkauft 

und bis jetzt noch kein problem

und habe ja garantie - das letzte hielt 2 jahre vollast und sommerhitze aus


----------



## PureLoci (2. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch keinerlei probleme auf Ultra zu spielen mit durchschnittlich 35fps bei groß angriffen ca 25fps. Und das es nach Stunden ruckliger wird höre ich zum ersten mal. Selbst nach 14Stunden am stück keine probleme gehabt. (wollte nie ausloggen wegen warteschlange  )
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> ...




Jedem das Seine, aber 25 fps finde ich zu träge selbst für ein MMO. Unter 40 fps ist das nicht besonders angenehm. Abgesehen davon gibt diese "Stotter"-Ruckler, die ich persönlich am schlimmsten finde.


----------



## Freakypriest (2. März 2011)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine, aber 25 fps finde ich zu träge selbst für ein MMO. Unter 40 fps ist das nicht besonders angenehm. Abgesehen davon gibt diese "Stotter"-Ruckler, die ich persönlich am schlimmsten finde.




Naja zwischen den 25-35fps merke ich nicht wirklich einen unterschied und es läuft flüssig das reicht mir. Wenn ich mehr will kann ich immer noch runterschrauben oder übertakten.

Aber was sollen "Stotter" ruckler genau sein sowas habe ich bis jetzt nicht festellen können.


----------



## PureLoci (3. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Naja zwischen den 25-35fps merke ich nicht wirklich einen unterschied und es läuft flüssig das reicht mir. Wenn ich mehr will kann ich immer noch runterschrauben oder übertakten.
> 
> Aber was sollen "Stotter" ruckler genau sein sowas habe ich bis jetzt nicht festellen können.




Stotter Ruckler kommen meistens dann, wenn der Client von der Festplatte etwas nachladen wird/oder auslagert. Passiert meistens dann, wenn man zu wenig RAM/VRAM hat. Oder der Client ist nicht so gut programmiert.

Ich habe eine 1GB Grafikkarte, 8GB RAM. Das ist mehr als genug. Hintergrundprogramme laufen keine, aber wenn RIFT ein paar Minuten läuft, dann gibt es diese "Micro"-Standbilder. Als ob jemand für 0,1 Sek. das Bild einfriert. Das passiert wohlmöglich auch dadurch, dass immer wieder die Festplatte für den Speicher genutzt wird. Wieso? Keine Ahnung. Ich habe sogar schon die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows deaktiviert, weil die bei 8GB RAM nicht mehr notwendig ist.

Wenn jemand eine Ahnung hat wie man diese "Datenlags" (so nenne ich sie mal) beseitigen kann, nur her damit.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte? Wenn das eine mit 2 Grafikchips der älteren Generation ist zB. 9800X2 dann sind das so genannte "Mikroruckler", die bei SLI/Crossfire-Betrieb mehrer Grafikchips auftreten.
Oder dein Monitor kommt nicht hinterher.


----------



## Gwen (4. März 2011)

Also ganz abgesehen vom Rechner - der bei mir vollkommen ausreichend ist - hab ich extreme Performance Probleme.
Entweder es läuft auf max alles ruckelfrei und flüssig - oder ich habe mit recht normaler FPS ein lag daß ich zwischen
Chateingabe und der Ausgabe Kaffee kochen kann.

Nun sagt mir jmd, daß RIFT bei einigen Internetanbietern Probleme hätte, da deren Datenverkehr mit aller letzter Priorität
durchs netz ginge - und etwas ähnliches steht sogar in deren FAQ. In wie weit ist da was dran?? Denn so brauch ich echt
nicht weiter spielen...


----------



## LoLTroll (4. März 2011)

Stimmt, wenn du während des "Aussetzers" weiter normale FPS hast, dann ist das ein Internetlag.

Es kann durchaus sein, dass es Probleme gibt indem zB durch einen überlasteten Backbone geroutet wird.
Das Gleiche Problem hatten am Anfang viele Kunden der Telekom bei Age of Conan.

Das ist aber von hieraus schlecht zu rekonstruieren. Da solltest du dich lieber an den Trion-Support wenden und denen mal nen Tracert schicken, damit sie das Routing nachvollziehen können. Dann können die auch dediziert sagen an welcher Stelle das Problem sitzt.


----------



## PureLoci (4. März 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte? Wenn das eine mit 2 Grafikchips der älteren Generation ist zB. 9800X2 dann sind das so genannte "Mikroruckler", die bei SLI/Crossfire-Betrieb mehrer Grafikchips auftreten.
> Oder dein Monitor kommt nicht hinterher.




Habe das Problem mittlerweile gefunden. Überhitzte CPU, die Dank der intel-Technologie immer nach unten gedrosselt wurde. Habe den Lüfter gereinigt und die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert. Statt teilweise 98°C (!!!) nun nur noch zwischen 55-60°C. Keine Stotter-Ruckler mehr. Die Grafikkarte habe ich übrigens nun auf eine Radeon 6970 2GB hochgerüstet. Alles wunderbar auf Ultra zwischen 40-60 fps bei 1920x1200.


----------



## Kindgenius (5. März 2011)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Statt teilweise 98°C (!!!)



 oh je da wirds mir schon ziemlich schwindlig...sei froh, dass der nicht explodiert ist o.O

Ne Frage: Mit meinem jetzigen Radeon HD 5770 kann ich so ein Gemisch aus Hoch und Ultra auf 1920x1080 spielen bei questen 30-40 und bei Riesen-Rifts und Invasionen mit gefühlt hundert anderen Spielern muss ich komplett auf niedrig stellen, dann gehts einigermaßen bei 25-30.

Auf was kann ich kostengünstig upgraden? Ich hatte schon lange den Geforce GTX 460 OC von Gigabyte im Auge...leider kenn ich mich mit Leistungswerten von Grakas nicht so aus.
thx schonmal.

/e vllt sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich immo ohne AA&AF spiele, zumindest Kattenglättung sollte die neue Graka schon hinkriegen.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2011)

_Die GTX460 lohnt sich nicht wirklich wenn du schon eine 5770 hast - lohnen würde sich mMn. (wenn überhaupt) erst eine GTX560/GTX570._

_Wie schaut denn der Rest des Systems aus?_


----------



## Kindgenius (5. März 2011)

Phenom II X2 555 BE
4GB RAM
ASUS M2N68-AM Plus

Mhm ok GTX560 liegt leider über meine akzeptierten Preisgrenze ~180. Schade...


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

Dann nimm halt ne 6870, die geht für ca. 160-180 Euro weg.


----------



## PureLoci (5. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt ne 6870, die geht für ca. 160-180 Euro weg.



Dann würde ich lieber eine GTX 560 Ti nehmen. Ist besser und kostet kaum mehr: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?in=&fs=gtx+560+ti


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2011)

_Die hab ich schon empfohlen - du siehst aber was er/sie dazu gesagt hat(te)?
_


----------



## xxdaxterxx (6. März 2011)

Irgendwie ist das Spiel komisch...habe auf utralow so rund 20 fps und auf mittel bis high auch ca 20fps..irgendwas läuft da schief..versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch ich freue mich aber irgendwie ist da was komisch oder..ausser natürlich bei den massenschlachten da geht mein rechner auch in die knie mit 8fps xD

Mein System: Intel Pentium T3400 ( Dual-Core ),4 GB DDR2 SDRAM,NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT TurboCache mit 768 MB

ist halt nen Notebook MSI EX623

greetz


----------



## ayanamiie (6. März 2011)

von der gtx gibts auchnoch die sonic version hab ne Palid nvidia geforce gtx 460 sonic 2gb ddr5


----------



## Nerdavia (6. März 2011)

xxdaxterxx schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das Spiel komisch...habe auf utralow so rund 20 fps und auf mittel bis high auch ca 20fps..irgendwas läuft da schief..versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch ich freue mich aber irgendwie ist da was komisch oder..ausser natürlich bei den massenschlachten da geht mein rechner auch in die knie mit 8fps xD
> 
> Mein System: Intel Pentium T3400 ( Dual-Core ),4 GB DDR2 SDRAM,NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT TurboCache mit 768 MB
> 
> ...




Ganz genau so geht es mir auch.....und ich dachte schon ich bin zu blöd das einzustellen :-)


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2011)

xxdaxterxx schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das Spiel komisch...habe auf utralow so rund 20 fps und auf mittel bis high auch ca 20fps..irgendwas läuft da schief..versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch ich freue mich aber irgendwie ist da was komisch oder..ausser natürlich bei den massenschlachten da geht mein rechner auch in die knie mit 8fps xD
> 
> Mein System: Intel Pentium T3400 ( Dual-Core ),4 GB DDR2 SDRAM,NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT TurboCache mit 768 MB
> 
> ...



Ja, deine CPU läuft schief, so einfach ist das. Die ist halt überfordert. Deswegen kannst du auch an der Grafik rumschrauben, wie du willst. Das interessiert deiner CPU wenig.
Die Daten, welche die CPU berechnet haben nichts mit irgendwelchen grafischen Features zu tun, die du über Ultra zuschaltest. Aber sogar, wenn ne ordentliche CPU hast, so wäre die Graka auch nichts wert. Dein System ist, um es mal so auszurücken, einfach nichts um aktuelle Spiele zu zocken.

Wie du schon selbst sagtest: Es ist halt ein Notebook!


----------



## xxdaxterxx (6. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, deine CPU läuft schief, so einfach ist das. Die ist halt überfordert. Deswegen kannst du auch an der Grafik rumschrauben, wie du willst. Das interessiert deiner CPU wenig.
> Die Daten, welche die CPU berechnet haben nichts mit irgendwelchen grafischen Features zu tun, die du über Ultra zuschaltest. Aber sogar, wenn ne ordentliche CPU hast, so wäre die Graka auch nichts wert. Dein System ist, um es mal so auszurücken, einfach nichts um aktuelle Spiele zu zocken.
> 
> Wie du schon selbst sagtest: Es ist halt ein Notebook!



Aber dieses Phänomen haben ja auch viele andere Spieler mit dem Spiel..ich denke nicht das jeder davon so eine schwache Cpu hat wie ichxD

Ja so ist das halt mit Notebooks,als ich den damals gekauft habe konnt ich alle prima drauf zoggen...mist wohl den doch mal neues Notebook kaufen..


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2011)

xxdaxterxx schrieb:


> Aber dieses Phänomen haben ja auch viele andere Spieler mit dem Spiel..ich denke nicht das jeder davon so eine schwache Cpu hat wie ichxD
> 
> Ja so ist das halt mit Notebooks,als ich den damals gekauft habe konnt ich alle prima drauf zoggen...mist wohl den doch mal neues Notebook kaufen..



Du denkst, aber du weißt es nicht. Ich habe zwei PC's und auf beiden läuft es super. Bei meiner Schwester auch astrein. Fakt ist aber, dass deine Hardware sehr schlecht aufgestellt ist. Das kann ich dir versichern.
Weder ist eine 9500 sonderlich gut geeignet für ein Spiel wie Rift, noch deine CPU. Und die Tatsache, dass die Grafikeinstellungen keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Performance haben, deutet halt leider auch auf das hin, was ich meine. Nämlich, dass deine CPU einfach nicht den Anforderungen gewachsen ist. Rift ist alles andere als anspruchslos.

Wenn ich auf beiden Kisten von mir alles ganz hochschraube, dann merke ich schon deutlich, dass sich mein 9550er mit GTX260 wesentlich leichter tut, als mein Zweit-PC. Und mein Zweit-PC ist im Vergleich zu deinem Notebook auch noch die reinste Rennsemmel.

Es gibt hier übrigens einige, die noch richtig alte Gurken daheim haben. Vor allem unter Wow-Spielern. Wow ist halt sehr viel genügsamer, aber sieht auch nur halb so gut aus.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (6. März 2011)

Und was müsste man ungefähr ausgeben..das man rift ordentlich spielen kann..weil das ist ja da bis oben offen...hab mich leider mit dem Thema lange nicht mehr beschäftigt..und ist jetzt schwer da wieder einen Überblick zu behalten.Kannst du mir da ne ungefähre Systemzusammenstellung geben was ich brauche um heutige Game vernüftigt spielen zu können?

mfg


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2011)

Dafür gibt es bei den Technikern extra nen Sticky!


----------



## Gwen (7. März 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn du während des "Aussetzers" weiter normale FPS hast, dann ist das ein Internetlag.
> 
> Es kann durchaus sein, dass es Probleme gibt indem zB durch einen überlasteten Backbone geroutet wird.
> Das Gleiche Problem hatten am Anfang viele Kunden der Telekom bei Age of Conan.
> ...


Mal sehen ob das was bringt. von meiner seite aus verläuft der tracertest dank t-mobil im Sande...
Fakt ist, alles was mit Internet läuft inkl. anderer MMOs, funktioniert mit maximal 200ms latenz und normalem FPS,
Rift hingegen hat eine irrwitzige Latenz von 60.000 - 110.000ms (bei beständig guter FPS).
Bisher alles an Hardware+Software tricks ausprobiert was machbar ist, aber bei Rift keine änderung
(wow hingegen ist im durchschnitt 80-120ms schneller).
Da sich Rift-Support noch nicht meldet ist daher leider(!) Rift erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Schade um die bereits bezahlten Tage...


----------



## Klos1 (7. März 2011)

xxdaxterxx schrieb:


> Und was müsste man ungefähr ausgeben..das man rift ordentlich spielen kann..weil das ist ja da bis oben offen...hab mich leider mit dem Thema lange nicht mehr beschäftigt..und ist jetzt schwer da wieder einen Überblick zu behalten.Kannst du mir da ne ungefähre Systemzusammenstellung geben was ich brauche um heutige Game vernüftigt spielen zu können?
> 
> mfg



Ca. 600-700 Euro für einen Desktop musst du rechnen, wenn du wirklich gut spielen willst, also auch höchste Einstellungen. Nur der PC, kein OS, kein Monitor. Eine Aufstellung kann ich auf Anfrage per PM gerne machen.
Allerdings gibt es im Technik-Forum auch einen Sticky, der für verschiedene Preise Systeme enthält, die jeweils am Optimum sind.


----------



## llcool13 (7. März 2011)

Ich spiele mit meinem nun fast drei Jahre alten Rechner größtenteils auf Low und komme da im Schnitt auf 18-25 Fps -.- .

Allerdings muss ich sagen das das Spiel, obwohl die Fps so niedrig sind, doch recht flüssig läuft. Ok hab alles auf Low aber ich beziehe die Aussage auch auf die Fps. 

*Überlegt sich wo er die Kohle für nen neuen PC herbekommt*


----------



## Klos1 (7. März 2011)

Also, bei Hardwareversand würdest du einen guten für 530 Euro bekommen. Der würde völlig reichen, für die höchsten Einstellungen. Theoretisch könnte man bei der Grafikkarte noch runter. Bei meiner Schwester lief es mit einer ATI5770 auch auf höchsten
Einstellungen flüssig. Ob das dann aber überall so ist, also sprich, auch bei Raids oder Open-PvP, konnte ich aber nicht testen. Mit GTX460 reicht es aber auf jedenfall dicke. Zusammenbauen müsstest du aber selbst, oder du nimmst den Service von Hardwareversand
für 20 Euro in Anspruch. Ich persönlich halte von dem Zusammenbau-Service inzwischen aber nicht mehr viel. Gab hin und wieder mal bei einigen hier im Forum Probleme, die einen schon etwas bezüglich der Kompetenz der Monteure zu denken geben.
Allerdings kenne ich sonst nur Alternate, die zusammenbauen und die sind sowohl bei den Teilen selbst, als auch beim Zusammenbau deutlich teurer. Bei der unteren Zusammenstellung könnte man sich noch überlegen, ob man einen leisen Lüfter dazu bestellt.
Boxed ist halt schon ziemlich laut. Auch zwei leise Gehäuselüfter könnten nicht schaden. Das kann dann aber je nach Lüfter bzw. Kühler nochmal 50 Euro machen.

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3 





Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 SE, 1024MB GDDR5 , PCI-Express 





Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, AMD 770, AM3 ATX 





be quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt / BQT L7 





Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 





Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 





LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz 





4GB-Kit G-Skill 1333-777 ECO ULV


----------



## myadictivo (9. März 2011)

gamestar hat nen performance test gemacht. ob der jetzt wirklich gut zu gebrauchen ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. ich finde mein system zwar nicht 100% so wie dort angegeben wieder, aber es kommt zumindest für mich ca. hin.

edit : link fast vergessen GS PErformance Test

da ich auch das problem habe "am rande" des wirklich flüssigen zu spielen (grade was pvp und massen-rifts angeht) werd ich wohl auch demnächst und sobald es mein geldbeutel zuläßt mein system updaten. ich hab nur nicht wirklich ahnung was genau im moment limitiert. an den grafikeinstellungen steht zwar immer "belastet cpu, belastet gpu) aber im grunde ändert sich auch nicht merklich viel.

da ich kein geldscheisser bin, wirds wohl auf ne billige amd cpu und ne ati 58xx oder nvidia karte im gleichen leistungsbereich hinauslaufen..


----------



## Lari (9. März 2011)

Bringt es immer noch was, bei ATI-Karten AA und AF per Treiber zu aktivieren?
Jemand vor kurzem damit Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Wellnice (9. März 2011)

Ich versteh das nicht. Laut Gamestar müsste ich auf Ultra sogar mit Kantenglättung zocken können aber es läuft einfach nicht flüssig.
Ich hab nen q9450 sogar übertaktet auf 3,4ghz und ne gtx 470 und auf ultra mit allen AA/Gättungseffekten ausgeschalten läuft es in Meridian gerade so flüssig zwischen 25-35fps, klar am Arsch der Welt hab ich auch 45fps+ aber sobald paar Spieler in nem Rift stehn hab ich 15fps.


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Ich versteh das nicht. Laut Gamestar müsste ich auf Ultra sogar mit Kantenglättung zocken können aber es läuft einfach nicht flüssig.
> Ich hab nen q9450 sogar übertaktet auf 3,4ghz und ne gtx 470 und auf ultra mit allen AA/Gättungseffekten ausgeschalten läuft es in Meridian gerade so flüssig zwischen 25-35fps, klar am Arsch der Welt hab ich auch 45fps+ aber sobald paar Spieler in nem Rift stehn hab ich 15fps.



Mehr als komisch, ja. Ich hab nen 9550er Intel und GTX260 und konnte bisher immer, egal wo, absolut flüssig spielen. Details, abgesehen von Texturfilter und AA stehen alle am Anschlag. Auflösung ist 1650x1080.


----------



## myadictivo (10. März 2011)

also mir schwebt jetzt konkret nen amd system im kopf mit phenomen XII 955 4x3,2 GHz und ner ATI 6870.
momentan hab ich noch nen dualcore 2,8 und ne ATI 4870.

die frage ist eigentlich nur, brauch ich wirklich so nen monster system ? ich hab ja im grunde nur meinen kleinen 19" monitor der nicht mehr als 1280x1024 bildpunkte bringt.


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

Ich habe so ein System, 965BE und AMD 6870. Also nur etwas mehr CPU-Leistung, welche aber eh nicht ausgelastet wird.
Ich spiele mit vollen Schatten, AA und AF per Treiber auf Maximum. Alle Regel ziemlich weit oben, werde heute abend mal einen Screen machen.
FPS-Zahlen: Solo/5er Gruppe etwa 30 - 40
Große Invasion: 15+

Also komplett spielbar und nur bei Invasionen wirds dann doch mal eng. Ich hoffe ja, dass Rift noch leichte Performance-Verbesserungen bringt. Aber so bin ich eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden


----------



## myadictivo (10. März 2011)

dann fang ich mal an 4-500euro auf die seite zu legen


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

Hier der Screen zu den Einstellungen, AF und AA sind per Treiber aktiviert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exilostfriese (11. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, da hier schon eifrig diskutiert wird, werde ich meine Frage mal hier stellen und keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Ich hogge das ist OK.

Ich habe seit 2 Tagen folgenden neuen Rechner :

Quad Core AMD Phenom II X4 840 4x3.20Ghz  
4GB DDR3-1333 RAM 
500GB SATA2 Festplatte  
Geforce GT430 mit 1024Mb
Windows 7 64-Bit

Der Rechner war ohne Betriebssystem und ohne Treiber. Ich habe das Betriebssystem installiert, den neuesten Grafikkartentreiber von Nvidia ebenfalls. Habe dann RIFT komplett installiert und gestartet. Meine FPS sind allerdings auch bei der Einstellung "Hoch" sehr gering (ca.12 FPS). Sollte bei meinem System nicht mehr gehen ? Oder fehlen mir noch irgendwelche Installationen/Einstellungen bei Windows (z.b. DirectX 11)?.

Bin etwas enttäuscht, weiß eventuell jemand Rat ?

Bis denne..


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

Die Grafikkarte ist halt nicht der Burner. Sieht von der Zahl her aus wie irgendeine Office-Lösung.
Habe nachgeschaut: die Leistung der Grafikkarte iegt in etwa bei der Leistung einer GeForce GS 8800. Die war vor 3 - 4 Jahren mal ne obere Mittelklasse Karte 

Also ganz klar: Grafikkarte drückt die Performance, und zwar ordentlich.


----------



## Wellnice (11. März 2011)

Exilostfriese schrieb:


> Geforce GT430 mit 1024Mb



Recommended System Requirements:
CPU:	Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz or better
RAM:	4 GB
VGA:	Desktop Graphics: Nvidia GTS 250 or better
DX:	DirectX® 9.0c, June 2010 update
Windows XP, Vista or 7
8.0 GB available
Sound:	DirectX 8.1 compliant card


Die angegebene Anforderung einer GTS 250 liegt derzeit auf Platz 31 Deine GT430 liegt auf Platz 60

Die Grafikkarte ist völlig überfordert, selbst eine GTS 250 ist für alles was Richtung Hoch / Ultra geht nicht geeignet.


----------



## Exilostfriese (11. März 2011)

@Lari und Wellnice:

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, scheint wohl ein klarer Fall zu sein. Ich möchte jetzt aber max. 150,- Euro zusätzlich ausgeben, welche Karte würdet Ihr mir da empfehlen ?


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

AMD: http://www.hiq24.de/...ire-1024MB.html 144,90&#8364;

Alles unter der Bedingung, dass dein Netzteil das verkraftet. Ich vermute aber, dass es das tut.
Damit wärst du schon auf Platz 16 dieser Grafikkarten Rangliste.


----------



## Exilostfriese (11. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> AMD: http://www.hiq24.de/...ire-1024MB.html 144,90€
> 
> Alles unter der Bedingung, dass dein Netzteil das verkraftet. Ich vermute aber, dass es das tut.
> Damit wärst du schon auf Platz 16 dieser Grafikkarten Rangliste.



Wenn ich die Rechnung so im Kopf habe, stand da was von 620 Watt Netzteil. Sollte also gehen. 

Danke!


----------



## Rheinman (11. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> AMD: http://www.hiq24.de/...ire-1024MB.html 144,90€
> 
> Alles unter der Bedingung, dass dein Netzteil das verkraftet. Ich vermute aber, dass es das tut.
> Damit wärst du schon auf Platz 16 dieser Grafikkarten Rangliste.



Allerdings wird man auch mit der ATI 6850 (in Kombination mit einem Intel Core i5 2500k) einige Abstriche hinnehmen müssen. AF muss runter AA ebenfalls sowie die Schattendetails. Aber das Spiel sieht dann trotzdem super aus. Ich würde behaupten, dass man ab einer 6950 mit höchster Grafikeinstellung spielen kann. Ein ensprechender Prozessor vorausgesetzt. 

Nur so zur Info.


----------



## Lari (11. März 2011)

6870 geht  Hab ich selbst verbaut, siehe oben der Screen.
Aber er sagte ja 150 Euro


----------



## Sokie (11. März 2011)

ich hab vor mir nächste woche die Gainward GTX560 Ti PHANTOM zu kaufen.. hoffe das ich damit die nächste zeit ruhe hab :x ^^


----------



## Wellnice (11. März 2011)

Sokie schrieb:


> ich hab vor mir nächste woche die Gainward GTX560 Ti PHANTOM zu kaufen.. hoffe das ich damit die nächste zeit ruhe hab :x ^^



Kommt halt auf den Prozessor an ne =)

Wo man sich extrem Leistung sparen kann ist, Kantenglättung etc direkt im Treiber zu aktivieren und im Spiel zu deaktivieren. Die Treiber Kantenglättung arbeitet wesentlich performanter!


----------



## Sokie (11. März 2011)

prozessor isn amd phenom II x4 965
kantenglättung vom treiber = AA ?

ach übrigens hat mal einer ne seite wo einem alle einstellungen aus dem catalyst dingens von ati erklärt wird?
blick da nich ganz durch wofür bzw was mir manche dinge in den 3d einstellungen bringen ..
z.b was ist besser bei tesselation .. amd optimized oder off oder bla? ^^ und das catalyst a.i  ..? :x durch google werd ich nur teilweise schlau ^^..


----------



## Wellnice (11. März 2011)

Sokie schrieb:


> prozessor isn amd phenom II x4 965
> kantenglättung vom treiber = AA ?
> 
> ach übrigens hat mal einer ne seite wo einem alle einstellungen aus dem catalyst dingens von ati erklärt wird?
> ...



Da ich die AMD Welt vor ein paar Jahren durch das Erscheinen übermächtiger Intel Prozessoren verlassen habe, kann ich dir da leider nix zu sagen. Vielleicht steig ich beim Bulldozer wieder ein, vielleicht aber auch nicht wenn der Ivy Bridge abgeht wien Schnitzel.

Müsste man aber eigentlich gut was zu finden im Netz.


----------



## myadictivo (5. April 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> dann fang ich mal an 4-500euro auf die seite zu legen



so. ich habs getan und mir für 180euro ein update aus mainboard + cpu + ram geholt. es werkelt dabei immer noch meine 4870 mit 1GB speicher. da ich eh "nur" ein 19" mit nativen 1280x1024 habe reicht die graka locker. hab jetzt paar stunden gezockt. performancegewinn ist beachtlich, kein vergleich zum dualcore mit 2gb ram vorher. konstant auf ca. 50fps bei ultra einstellung, volle schatten und kantenglättung. vorher bin ich nichtmal auf mittel an solch frames rangekommen.

hab mich für ein asus mainboard, 4gb ddr3 ram und phenom x4 4x3,2GHz entschieden. allerdings den kleinen ohne LVL3 cache. und eigentlich war das ja schon fast das billigste vom billigen. bin komplett überzeugt und das spiel sieht direkt noch paar ecken besser aus


----------



## Lari (5. April 2011)

Na dann GZ


----------



## Ironpain (5. April 2011)

Genya schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte meiner Frau und mir vlt Rift kaufen nur habe ich folgendes Problem
> es wäre zwar Geld für das Spiel aber nicht für neue Hardware da.
> Wird Rift bei Ihr bzw bei mir laufen und das gut?
> 
> ...




Zweites System habe ich ähnlich zu Hause - hab nur die Grafikkarte gegen eine ATI HD 4x (gebraucht ab 70 EUR +) ausgetauscht und hab alles auf Ultra - läuft perfekt, in Raids fahre ich Grafikeinstellungen auf Hoch - und es läuft ohne Ruckeln.

Es muss nich immer teuer sein :-)


----------

